# Can't access the last page of my journal ! :O



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:confused1: it keeps taking me to page 692 ..but it says there are 698 pages :confused1: and if you look at the post count - it doesn't take you to the last post either :whistling: what is with that schizzle ? Help! pmsl :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ooh it's rectified itself now ...where did those 6 pages go then please ? has someone deleted things ? :blink:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Several old users have had their accounts and posts deleted.

Consequently, threads (like your Journal) where they posted will have shortened after their posts were removed.

L


----------

